# [Danish NR] 2.72 Pyraminx Average - Oscar Roth Andersen



## Carrot (May 31, 2017)

6th in the world now. The previous NR stood for over 4 years.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 31, 2017)

Very nice!


----------

